# East Greenwich Yacht Club Annual Regatta



## williamkirk (Feb 18, 2008)

The Fourth Annual EGYC Regatta is scheduled for July 28 and 29, 2012. Exciting pursuit race on Saturday provides Family, Non-Spinaker, and Racing classes the opportunity to be as competitive orrelaxedas you want while spending the day on Narragansett Bay and Sunday is all about one-design racing. Join the other competitors at the largest deck party of the season with food and live music. 
Not from the area, register early and the club willprovide you with a courtsey mooring making it the perfect weekend regatta to travel to. For more information or to register sor this event, visit the official regatta web site at East Greenwich Yacht Club Annual Regatta - Complete Information


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Hope it's a lot of fun for everyone!


----------

